# Getting Past IBS In The Mornings



## mitebemike (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm Michael and I'm new to these forums. I am experiencing IBS for a little less than a year now but there are some things I understand about it that really help on days I have important projects, events, presentations, etc.

1) Do not drink or smoke the night before. I think drinking and smoking aggravate these conditions. It takes time for your body to go back to normal so do your best to just say no, and maybe reward yourself another time.

2) Good sleep is important. Less than 6-7 hours of sleep often makes me feel uneasy. If you wake up on time the morning of with a good amount of sleep, your body is energized.

3) If you spend a good amount time in the bathroom every morning, set aside an hour extra just to be ready in case anything happens. It's hard to predict how your body reacts every morning but having extra time can offset that.

4) Do not eat anything out of the ordinary. Go with your usual routine. Avoid fast food, soda, acidic stuff. I remember I ate curry once before a major test and it was an absolutely terrible idea. Wow.. never again.

5) Drink a lot of water. Generally I think a gallon a day is sufficient. Anything more is kinda crazy. Just grab a gallon from your deli and finish it through the day.

6) Preparation is key. Take care of things the night before. If you wake up the morning of not being prepared for the day, you become anxious. This heightens the feelings associated with IBS.

7) Exercise is key! I think running and swimming is great for the body. Try dedicate at least 1-2 hours of Cardio every other day.

This is all I can think of at the moment. I hope you guys share your tips as well.

P.S I have heard Weigh Protein really helps with IBS. What do you think?


----------



## Gainastyle (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello Michael, thanks for sharing this. I work in sales and looking at a promotion this year that will entale going to a lot of customer meetings, around 15 a week. Naturally i am scared that my IBS will ruin a potential customer meeting.

I have only been suffering from it for 6 months, before that i have had problems with BM since 2008, but it escalated tremendiously this year and i got diagnosed 1 month ago.

My go to thing for this is pure meat, 100% beef with only a bit of salt for seasoning. Days with lots of meetings i have just avoided eating. As last time i ate and was just a bit carefree i had such a bad BM i had to be rushed to the hospital due to excessive bleeding (you know where).

Does cardio really make such a huge difference for you?

I want to get into that, but i cannot yet. Another month and i will be able to. Was thinking of weight lifting as excercise of choice. But is cardio more beneficial for IBS?


----------



## mitebemike (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey there,

I think cardio really does make a difference. It boosts your metabolism and the more lean you are the better your body handles IBS. I have friends who lost weight through dieting and now they control IBS much better than before. Weight lifting is definitely good but cardio is holistic.

Sincerely,

Mike


----------



## IBSydney (Aug 13, 2016)

Great list! Thanks for sharing.









I find that I do not give myself enough time ever, but it always seems to hit 10 minutes before I need to head out the door. Granted, I wake up 45 minutes most days prior to going to work. I only live 5 minutes away from my job, so I sleep as long as I can. Lol

I work as a vet assistant at a very fast paced clinic and more often than not, it's high stress. After 4 years, thinking about it now I wonder if this was the start of my IBS?


----------

